# where do you trail ride?



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm not too big on trail riding, but when I do go, its usually on the road, around my barn or through wooded trails.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got about an hour's worth or a little more where I board. I can trailer to three different places--one 10 minute away, one twenty minutes away, and one a half hour away. I don't use the trailer December through March because my truck isn't great. The other months, I try to trailer 2 or 3 times a week. I'd trailer every day if I had the money and the time! I actually kind of like the short rides on property in the winter--usually only 30 or 45 minutes out in the cold!


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I consider myself lucky, as we have lots of trails, close by to ride on. Either on my own property or through a gate to my neighbours (with permission of course). Now if only I could get across that beaver dam I would have about 300 more acres to ride.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just go on my own property most of the time. I can go down my gravel road to find a few more, but not much. I have trailered up to 1 1/2 hrs to go on a fundraiser trail-ride, but I don't know just how often I will do that in future.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

We have woods right out our backdoor with hours of trails.We have some great horse folks that keep the trails well marked and clean(more so in the summer months)we can also trailer for for short distance to more wooded areas.We are surrounded by timber land.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I trailer because there are no trails around. We have 7 parks around to choose from, so it's not that bad. Although I'd love to have park right behind my house (trailering is too expensive with this gas price :sad: )


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I can either trailer my horse to my friend's property and go on the trails there (we are usually out for 3-4 hours)
I can also go on a trail that's really close by to where I board. You have to go down a dirt road and the entrance is right there. I have yet to go because I do not want to go out by myself.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I ride down my back roads some, in neighboring pastures where I have permission and sometimes my friend and I haul a couple miles over to a huge cattle pasture in the flinthills where we have permission. Now that's fun..


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

where i board there is only one trail, but we are planning on helping the owner and her dad make some more. she offered that me and my friend could make some more so we might start doing that when the bananna spiders are gone. i usually ride down the main road then we turn and go down this long dirt road. although i havent been down that road in a while. last winter me and my friend would ride for about 2-4 hrs.. our horses were in top condition and it never phased them.. now i am in the process of getting him back in shape. he is coming along good. right now i have just been riding down the road from 45min.-1hr30min. it just all depends on the plans for that day..


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

We have a lot of land and many of it is woods so we ride in the fields or all around the woods. I try to stay away from the roads.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

At the barn where I ride at, they have 2 locations. Trails at both. The HUGE trails (like over 2,000 acres! it's beautiful) are at the other location. They just do trails & Cross Country eventing there- the XC field is huuuuuuge lol. Where I ride usually, they do lessons & shows. But they have trails, & they are also nice. Very spacious & beautiful.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Where I trail ride depends on the season. The fall hunting season is just wrapping up and I've spent most of Sept and Oct in the mountains where I hunt.



















In the colder months we head south and ride the desert areas of Central and Southern Utah. Less snow and not as cold.

When it warms up again whe head back to the mountains of Northern Utah and late summer up into Wyoming and Idaho.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

One time, actually, the third time I rode Lizzy, I took her on about a 15 mile trail ride...

Usually I only go on about maybe 2-5 miles.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Those trails look so beautiful & open!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

oh my gosh painted horse that 3rd photo is BEAUTIFUL!! 

I'm a bit jealous :-|


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've asked my wife to go for a short ride with me. Her reply is that I don't know what a short ride is! A short ride is 4 hours vs a long ride that is 8 hours long to several days.



Some of my desert rides


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow how beautiful! I bet it's a bit warm though lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Luckily, all of my horses are at my dad's place and when I go to ride, I have about 100 square miles to chose from. There are lots of fences but I know all the people who own the land and they don't care if I ride on their property. Plus, I like making my own trail. Most of the places that I ride don't have paths going through them. Sometimes it is hard going through the brush and trees down to a creek but it's fun.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have pictures but I generally ride down to the river which is about 5 miles away. One at the river we stop for lunch, take the horses for a swim and usually jump in for a swim ourselves, weather permitting.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

wow Painted...those trails look awesome!

I have several trails on my property, and I have trail/road combos off property. For great trails, we have to haul anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

AkPaint, I always wondered about horses and Alaska. MY wifes Sister and family lived in North Pole for 19 years and then spend 5-6 years in Eagle River before retiring to St George UT, I used to go up every summer and go fishing. But always wondered how the horses would do in that enviroment.


----------



## tracey777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Gosh. loads of places. Here we can ride wherever we want, there are no bridleways (like in the UK) amd I ma lucky to live in the heart of the countryside. So basically there are so many trails to choose from that I could do a different one every day if I wanted to. Through valley, forests, hill tops! Today I was out for a few hours and we rode up and up into the hills...it was lovely and we were so lucky with the weather...17 degrees and its November!


----------



## tracey777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just one of the trails we ride....


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I occasionally Trailer to Brighton, Allegan,kesington, Waterloo and I also have some trails about a 1 mile from my house that I can ride too and that will go for about 60 miles.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

When I visit my parents in Alabama I go riding with some friends about 15 minutes from my parents home. We also ride in the Talladega National Forest around Hollins, Al. It's beautiful country there. Here in SC I usually ride on the trails around the barn where I board. There isn't much there. This past weekend though I was able to take Cope for the 1/2 hour trailer ride to Manchester Forest where we rode an 18 mile ride with around 150 other riders. It was fun!!!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

missrebel713 said:


> When I visit my parents in Alabama I go riding with some friends about 15 minutes from my parents home. We also ride in the Talladega National Forest around Hollins, Al. It's beautiful country there. Here in SC I usually ride on the trails around the barn where I board. There isn't much there. This past weekend though I was able to take Cope for the 1/2 hour trailer ride to Manchester Forest where we rode an 18 mile ride with around 150 other riders. It was fun!!!


 
i also live in alabama..lol..just thought i would say that.


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

When I visit my boy-friend&horses in South Tunisia I ride very sandy trails, into the Sahara.
Please wish me luck on my very first Saharatrek this December!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That sounds incredible Bedouin!!! I wish you the very best of luck!!!!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

ThanX! I am soo happy!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Luckily, I live in sweden and can ride wherever I want as long as I'm not destroying anything (like crops or fragile paths - like in spring when the ground is wet) and as long as I'm not riding up in someones garden (I think it's 50-100metres from houses with no visible fence or so.) I've come to appreciate that right 
I also happen to live right next to söderåsen and it's national park.. not sure how the riding is in the park but I'm quite sure I'm allowed to ride n all trails, but maybe nt beside them... I'll have to figure that out when I get my horse back and I actually can start riding there  It takes about an hours ride to get up on the ridge (and the way there is quite nice too), once there there's lots of options, I just havn't explored them yet 
Normally we just ride a round that takes 30-40 minutes. It's kinda boring after a while but it's riding  When I get Crow back I think I'll ride to söderåsen more frequently.
And there's this litte forest thingy with trails... or that other way up on söderåsen, that is real pretty but you have to ride quite a bit next to a road with crazy car drives and no sidewalk/space..

Anyway, pictures of söderåsen  I havn't ridden there, but I've walked at most places. the photos are from the web tho..


















Oden sjön /Odin lake r as it's called by some reason; svartsjön/black lake 









Vargdalen


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

(and even if I wouldn't be allowed in the park/reservation..there's still tons of places to ride on the ridge  )


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Here are some trail pictures taken over the last few days.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Sorry they didnt all load..try try again.


----------

